# Turning: shoulders or feet?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

The philosophy is the same its just how you look at it (or how you teach it)... with snowboarding you are going to go where you are looking (since you are riding a board this will also be where your shoulders are pointing)... now you can use your feet independent of shoulder position to control your speed by counter rotating your upper and lower body... but for the most part you are still going to go where you're looking.

So really direction is controlled with head and shoulders and speed should be controlled with feet alone.


----------

